# SHTF with Physical Disability



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

I apologize if this topic has come up before...I'm new to the forum.

I have severe osteoarthritis in my knees that is requiring multiple surgeries (still in process) and long recovery. I am anxious to get my knees to a point where they don't hurt like hell 24/7 but the post-Obamacare health system is deplorable and, even with excellent employer-provided insurance, navigating the medical system to get this done has been an absolute nightmare for me. 

That being said...I get nervous about a SHTF scenario and my disability. I have prescription strength naproxen sodium squirreled away but, as bad as my knees are, even Pain Management hasn't been very effective so I know I'll be in hell if a SHTF occurs prior to the damage being fixed.

Are there others with disabilities that cause terrible pain here? What have you done to prepare? Is there anything that CAN be done to prepare? Are there natural supplements that work well that I can put away? 

Worst case scenario, I have no choice but to suck it up (I have to somewhat do this now) but I'm trying to at least somewhat prepare for how I'll handle the pain and what I can do to prepare for it.

Thanks!

~M


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Here, in Canada, many patients with chronic pain are being prescribed medical marihuana, is there any way you can possibly grow a small amount just for yourself? There are different kinds of'course but even the mildest plant has strong pain-management qualities.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

For dental, bone and body pain, Cannabis is eaten rather than smoked. To prepare Cannabis for oral use, crush it up and heat it at 250 degrees for 30 minutes, then eat it or cook with it.
Sending you a pm about pain mgmt.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My wife has osteoarthritis and I know she uses ginger to reduce the inflammation.

These guys are a bit on the hippie side, but they do have some decent info on natural meds.

Natural and Safe Anti-Inflammatory Medicines | Medicine Hunter


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Here, in Canada, many patients with chronic pain are being prescribed medical marihuana, is there any way you can possibly grow a small amount just for yourself? There are different kinds of'course but even the mildest plant has strong pain-management qualities.


YOU'RE A HIPPIE.

(and then there was this text in lower case, so that the forum won't automatically lower case that first part)


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you both! What a great idea!!! I could probably procure some seeds. I'll have to look into how to store them. From watching television, I know growing marijuana is an art...maybe I can obtain some books on this subject.

Pain Management is such a horrendous racket...I have hated every second of navigating it. Hopefully Ohio will soon become a medical marijuana state...I hate man-made pharmaceuticals. 

~M


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think your best bet is to get the surgeries over with asap. Then you can be on your way to recovery. The sooner the better.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> YOU'RE A HIPPIE.
> 
> (and then there was this text in lower case, so that the forum won't automatically lower case that first part)


Marihuana grows wild everywhere in Ukraine and Russia, you learn about all herbs


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm working on it Arklatex...unfortunately my current surgeon will not consider ANY other option but a cadaver donor cartilage transplant despite my repeated requests asking WHY. I've been waiting for over a year. I had a 2nd opinion and that surgeon thought the transplant idea was terrible and suggested a couple other options. I'm currently waiting for him to consort with his colleagues and get back to me. Regardless of what is done, I'll be non-weight bearing for 2 months in a nursing facility. 

I just want to get it over with and move on with my life but, unfortunately, the medical establishment doesn't seem to care much about the speed in which this is done. 

~M


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have OA in my spine and both knees. I just deal with the pain as surgery is just not a solution in my mind. Exercise is key. The more I walk the better.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"
These guys are a bit on the hippie side, but they do have some decent info on natural meds."

You have no idea how beautiful it is to hippies everywhere that you have to eat out of their hand.


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you Inor for the link! 

I exercise every day csi-tech (including aqua therapy)...it does help but I'm bone on bone in my knees (on the weight-bearing side) and the pain some days is enough to make me want to jump off a bridge (I wouldn't, tho). I've researched the various surgical solutions the surgeons have come up with. The success rate with the cadaver transplant is about 40% so I went to another surgeon. Those suggested surgical intervetions (mosaicplasty or microfracture) are higher but my knees will never be good as new again. I can just hope for drastically reduced pain...not a complete elimination. 

I've recently decided to try natural solutions as the medical community is failing in their assistance.

~M


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> "
> These guys are a bit on the hippie side, but they do have some decent info on natural meds."
> 
> You have no idea how beautiful it is to hippies everywhere that you have to eat out of their hand.


It's all fun and games until a hippie gets punched in the head.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Marihuana grows wild everywhere in Ukraine and Russia, you learn about all herbs


There's no talking your way out of this one. There's probably a Bob Marley velvet black light poster somewhere in your house, isn't there?

What's your preference? 4 foot or 5 foot bong? There's a trick to those y'know. I'm not going to tell you what it is, because I never inhaled the stuff when I was younger and there's definitely no way I have any clue, but I heard there was a trick to those.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> There's no talking your way out of this one. There's probably a Bob Marley velvet black light poster somewhere in your house, isn't there?
> 
> What's your preference? 4 foot or 5 foot bong? There's a trick to those y'know. I'm not going to tell you what it is, because I never inhaled the stuff when I was younger and there's definitely no way I have any clue, but I heard there was a trick to those.


I have to confess, I have immunity to many different drugs unfortunately, including some anaesthetic, which we found out during my emergency c-section. I tried marihuana too and it did NOTHING, so unfair.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> It's all fun and games until a hippie gets punched in the head.


Says the zombie bait who can't even manufacture ampicillin?
The logic just never made sense...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I have severe OA literally all over my body. I have had 25+ ankle and foot surgeries and 5 back surgeries (4 in the last 14 months) and a SHTF scenario scares the "S" out of me too. I am on some serious pain meds just to make it through the day and I'm concerned not so much for pain relief as much as any sort of withdrawal symptoms. I like the idea of growing your own pot, I may have to look into that. Stay strong and I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Says the zombie bait who can't even manufacture ampicillin?
> The logic just never made sense...


You lost me on that one pal....


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

ohiomama said:


> Thank you Inor for the link!
> 
> I exercise every day csi-tech (including aqua therapy)...it does help but I'm bone on bone in my knees (on the weight-bearing side) and the pain some days is enough to make me want to jump off a bridge (I wouldn't, tho). I've researched the various surgical solutions the surgeons have come up with. The success rate with the cadaver transplant is about 40% so I went to another surgeon. Those suggested surgical intervetions (mosaicplasty or microfracture) are higher but my knees will never be good as new again. I can just hope for drastically reduced pain...not a complete elimination.
> 
> ...


I guess I am not understanding why your surgeons have not led you to total knee replacements? This is a very VERY common solution in today's medical world. Bone on bone -- btdt, and the pain was bad. Both knees are now artificial. ZERO pain. My right TKR is 13 years old and the left is 4 years old. And you mentioned something about only 40% success rate? That just is not true if you get with the right surgeons. Selecting a good surgeon is about 90% of the battle. At the end of a long strenuous day, my knees are the only part of me that doesn't beg for a hot tub.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

ohiomama said:


> Thank you Inor for the link!
> 
> I exercise every day csi-tech (including aqua therapy)...it does help but I'm bone on bone in my knees (on the weight-bearing side) and the pain some days is enough to make me want to jump off a bridge (I wouldn't, tho). I've researched the various surgical solutions the surgeons have come up with. The success rate with the cadaver transplant is about 40% so I went to another surgeon. Those suggested surgical intervetions (mosaicplasty or microfracture) are higher but my knees will never be good as new again. I can just hope for drastically reduced pain...not a complete elimination.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue you do, but without the option of surgery, at the moment. My doctor prescribed Tramadol, because I have a liver that is barely keeping me going and anything like Naproxen sodium or acetaminophen would kill me quicker than bad knees. Anyway, it seems to work.
I've gotta tell you, though, I'd get a second opinion about the method of replacement. Good luck, tho.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Here, in Canada, many patients with chronic pain are being prescribed medical marihuana, is there any way you can possibly grow a small amount just for yourself? There are different kinds of'course but even the mildest plant has strong pain-management qualities.


Yes, yes we do. (Pppft ppffftt) - ' ere!


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

For now, play the hand you're dealt. Since you have limited mobility, start planning and prepping for Bug In! There's a ton of info here, start with the basics - water, food, sanitation, security.....


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well this is a good thread. I hope to enlighten some folks. My wife has Sarcoidosis. Its an auto immune thing. She has survived 2 brain tumors, 5 C-sections, numerous laser eye surgeries, a complete and more Hysterectomy and then some. She has RH arthritis, Fybromyalgia and just general discomfort. She is as mean as a one eyed snake with a migraine when need be. She just goes and goes because too much medication will rob her of life. She endures because of her children and grandchildren, pain be damned. I'm the only one who gets to see it and thats the way she wants it. But I got a trooper when it all comes down.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

There are other types of pain management using things like cayenne pepper. there are products (creams) that have the capsaicin in them that can relieve pain. rubbing on the knees and other joints will relieve pain. Some people with arthritis find some relief by taking high doses of Vitamin C. For others high doses (8000mg) of fish oil does the trick. 
Ginger and turmeric are anti-inflammatories. And I have heard that the combination of calcium and magnesium will also act as a anti inflammatory 

There are a lot of different ways to relieve pain, but it is my experience that pain will never go away completely. I got run over by a forklift several years ago and almost lost my ability to walk. Nobody who doesn't know what happen would not be able to tell the difference now. I live in pain every day but I have learned to cope with it and don't use medications for it. 
One of the biggest ways to get rid of pain is to move. every joint is lubricated by movement and that will reduce pain. first thing in the morning start the wiggle and move all those joints that have laid in bed all night.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

ohiomama said:


> I apologize if this topic has come up before...I'm new to the forum.
> 
> I have severe osteoarthritis in my knees that is requiring multiple surgeries (still in process) and long recovery. I am anxious to get my knees to a point where they don't hurt like hell 24/7 but the post-Obamacare health system is deplorable and, even with excellent employer-provided insurance, navigating the medical system to get this done has been an absolute nightmare for me.
> 
> ...


Also, keep stashing as much naproxen as you can (I buy over the counter)....they may not be as strong as prescription naproxen, but it'll still help I suppose.
Just keep tab of the expiration date. Some are good for more than 2 years.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

OTC naproxen is something like 225 MG. RX is 500 MG. Not much of a difference when doubling up.

Same with ibuprofen. OTC is 200 MG, RX is as high as 800 MG.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Just learned that there is a site for Canada Pharmacy, not sure exactly. can get prescription meds much cheaper than in the states.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Jeep said:


> Just learned that there is a site for Canada Pharmacy, not sure exactly. can get prescription meds much cheaper than in the states.


Did you check their shipping rules and any possible extra charges of US customers?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

The Dr. was the one who recommended it for its cheaper price for us. I haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mike, do you have a link? I'm curious now


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

No I would have to look, but I am done for the night TG, I will do the leg work tomorrow


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm not sure as how I'd trust any of those mail-order pharmacies. So many of them have proved to be bad drugs or other type of scam. Have you used this one, Mike?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Well this is a good thread. I hope to enlighten some folks. My wife has Sarcoidosis. Its an auto immune thing. She has survived 2 brain tumors, 5 C-sections, numerous laser eye surgeries, a complete and more Hysterectomy and then some. She has RH arthritis, Fybromyalgia and just general discomfort. She is as mean as a one eyed snake with a migraine when need be. She just goes and goes because too much medication will rob her of life. She endures because of her children and grandchildren, pain be damned. I'm the only one who gets to see it and thats the way she wants it. But I got a trooper when it all comes down.


You have an amazing sweetheart, Jeep.
Most men our age probably know that women (wives) aren't sissies.

My own sweetheart struggled to get outta bed when the "Red Devil" (a nick name for her chemo) was holding her down.
I have one brother married to a mother of two college kids battling MS. She'd never missed a school event.
I have another brother whose wife is on the down-hill slide with pulmonary hypertension. She's the one who said "motherhood is not for sissies"

I realize none on this makes your wife feel better. But I understand what it means to be be your wife's care-giver and that part of our marriage vow when we commit to "...Richer or poorer, in sickness and in health..." Sure meant more than a cold or flu didn't it?

You both, because of the struggle, are more prepared than most might think in SHTF.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I take a teaspoon, sometimes more of ginger everyday for general aches and pains, but I doubt it would be much help when your knees are totally shot. A co-worker had a total knee replacement titanium I believe, he claims his knee feels great now. Best of luck to you, keep on the doctor's butt, my co-worker had to, his doctor didn't want to do his replacement either, don't know why, maybe there is more money to be made treating pain, than fixing the problem?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I get disability from the V.A. for my knees (8 years in an Airborne Unit wrecked them), and my wife came down with Rheumatoid Arthritis when she was 28 yrs old and now both of her knees and hips are artificial. I am very concerned about her because she has some very expensive medications to keep her disease in check. Frankly I am not sure what can be done although we are trying to get a surplus of some of her medications that can hold her over for a while. I am not sure that there is a simple answer, but I have thought about medical marijuana as an answer because that is something we could replenish ourselves. We haven't done anything about it because of the legality of it, but I think that there is a good chance that we could find some seeds if the SHTF.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I get disability from the V.A. for my knees (8 years in an Airborne Unit wrecked them), and my wife came down with Rheumatoid Arthritis when she was 28 yrs old and now both of her knees and hips are artificial. I am very concerned about her because she has some very expensive medications to keep her disease in check. Frankly I am not sure what can be done although we are trying to get a surplus of some of her medications that can hold her over for a while. I am not sure that there is a simple answer, but I have thought about medical marijuana as an answer because that is something we could replenish ourselves. We haven't done anything about it because of the legality of it, but I think that there is a good chance that we could find some seeds if the SHTF.


Yeah prescription drugs will be a big problem if calamity lasts a long time. Most of our heart and bp meds are on 3 month supplies, so no matter when the calamity hits, we will be in some phase of the 3 month supplies which will also be different for each drug. Then there is pain meds of which my wife happens to be on a lot. She is on morphine patches (changes every 3 days) plus she takes 8 Percocets each day, plus nerve medicine. This has been going on for many years due to severe back injury from being hit by an 18-wheeler. In addition to all that, she also has a Spinal Cord Stimulator. She is on the upper end of pain management -- you'd have to look long and hard to find someone who suffers more. Suffice it to say -- there would be a big problem in getting and keeping her drugs. And I seriously doubt that medical maryjane would be an adequate substitute.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok I don't think I found the site my wifes Dr. Did, but I just typed in Canada pharmacy and there are several to choose from. I don't know what your meds cos but you could compare them to the site.


----------

